# Its about d@mn time!!!



## Pizzer (Dec 5, 2005)

Many of you may have seen me around here, many of you may have not.... either way, I thought I would start up my first journal and include you in my experience. 
I joined IM about 1 1/2 yrs ago. I was just a young BBing lad with little to no knowledge of nutrion plans, correct supplementation, proper techniques, etc... in short, I was a noob. I am now a little bit wiser to the game and have come a long way from where I started, mostly due to the great information that many of you have provided on this forum. I am beginning a new routine today. So, since today is Day 1, I have adjusted my diet and portioned everything that I plan eating accordingly throughout the day. Last week I went around and picked up all of my vitamins, proteins, p.bars, etc. I also have an idea of where I need to be with my diet and meal scheduling. 
The routine I am doing is a continuation (actually a re-visiting) of the routine I had started almost a year ago and followed for roughly 9months. The routine is the Max-OT system. I stopped only 10-12 weeks ago. Since then I havent done much exercise due to a number of factors and now I am sick and tired of the now growing gut. Its time to get back on track for what my initial goal was... (185lbs, solid & defined) My stats back before I first ran this routine were the following:

Height= 5'8"
Weight= 173lbs
BF= 20-22%
33" waist
40R jacket (<-- I wear a suit to work everyday, so I know this one)

When I hit the peak of that routine it was around week 23... my stats then were the following:

Height= 5'8"
Weight= 192lbs
BF= 18-20%
33" waist
43R jacket (<-- I had to get all of my new jackets altered, courteousy of Mens Wearhouse  )

I was pretty pumped back then with my results. I was doing everything I thought that I could do to be on the right track towards my goal. But, since I obviously fell off the bus on that route, I decided to review my progress, analyze the results, and re-vamp it to be better go this time around. I am really amped for getting into the gym tonight and beginning this system all over again from the start. I still have the spreadsheets I created last time I did this system, so I will just clear the #'s and re-enter them with the new results from this time. I plan to post my before pics tonight when I get home, so keep an eye out for them. I will be getting up early 3x a week a doing a 15min HIIT cardio routine (first one is tomorrow morning) and I will the hit weights at the gym at night after work 5 days a week. 
For now I will leave it at that. Keep an eye out for daily updates on my status, my routine, my numbers, and my stats. Thanks for any support!!!


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 5, 2005)

*Putty...*

So I got thru Day 1.

My diet was pretty good. I focused on my carb and protein intake, avoiding unnecessary fats. I took 6 tabs of my Omega-3s... my B complex, my multi, my lysine, my arginine, my creatine, etc. I covered it all. I had a pre-w/o shake that was packed with healthy carbs, protein, creatine, and low fats. And I followed up with a post-w/o shake that had the same. The #s in each were a little different due to timing and delivery. As for the workout, it beat me up. I wanted to make sure that I didnt overdue it and that I was careful of what weights I used for a first day back in the gym. So, I went with the #s I had recorded from Week 1 of my first go with this routine. But my intensity level was so much greater. I want it more now. I hit the weight hard and focused on my strength and form. I really want to feel the muscles of each exercise so I try to bury my thoughts in the blood actually pumping into the muscle and delivering the power. Its actually quite meditational. Below I listed my w/o. I noticed only a few views and a no responses, so I will try and provide some more enticing entertainment in my posts from now on. 

Legs:
Squat - 3x6 = 145
45* Leg Press - 2x6 = 200
SL Deadlifts - 2x6 = 145
Standing Calf Raises - 2x6 = 225
45* Calf Press - 2x6 = 200

Not really impressive numbers, but man, drivin home tonight was a little tough cuz I drive stick. So, clutch, gas, and brake were my enemies!!! My legs were putty... absolute putty!!!! Im taking the before pics in a minute.


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 5, 2005)

Sounds good! Will be checking frequentlly as I have been wanting to see some results, etc. from max ot.

check out mine too.

J


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the support Incognegro... 

This morning I had the pleasure of waking up to some snowfall... about 4-5in... nuthin too bad. But instead of doing my scheduled HIIT cardio session, I spent the time outside shoveling the snow. So that will have to do for today. Tonight is my arms and abs day. To kick off Day 2, this morning I had a protein shake: 2 scoops Cytosport Whey, 1/2 medium banana, 1 cup skim milk -- the #s for it are 30g carbs/ 40g protein/ 3g fat. Along with that I had 1/2cup smoked chicken breast, my EFA's (Omega-3s), my multi, lysein, and the purple pill. Quick side note about the purple pill... I was diagnosed my junior year of college with chronic reflux during a visit to the E N T doctor. When he scoped my throat, he said it was fire-engine red as far as he could see. I have been taking Nexium since that day and have had great results. Although it takes an extra $35 outta my budget each month, so, I might be switching to one of the OTC versions like Prilosec OTC or something.
Anyway, back to the bb-ing... I gotta admit, I am surprised that I got so sore so quickly from my leg w/o yesterday. I woke up this morning and I could already feel the heaviness and pain. Needless to say, I am a little slow getting around this morning. Tonight at the gym I will have to do a good stretching session to get rid of some of the tightness. 
Another thing I wanted to mention was that aside from everything I had to do this morning preparing for the cold and snow outside, and prepping my shake, I was able to portion out and pack my food for the day. Its pretty complete and is only missing a few items. But I will be able to make up for it by stoppin at the corner market. As for tonight, I am not sure yet what to have for dinner, but I am gonna think about it thru the day and have it in my head before gym time. It will probably consist of grilled chicken and steamed veggies. 
Lata.


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 6, 2005)

Maaaaannnnnnnn.... My Legs Hurt!!!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Great workout...i know how your legs feel...i have to make sure i don't have a run planned the day after mine..

Vanessa


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks... Last night, I could barely put my foot down on the clutch to get the car in gear... after tonights w/o, I probably wont be able to slip the stick into gear!!! wish me luck, having the pre-w/o shake now and headed into battle!!


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Good Luck ....

Vanessa


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 6, 2005)

I cannot walk... at least I barely can. I feel like a little bitch!!! Anyway... 
My w/o today was great, except, I realized when I was looking in the mirror that I have lost a lot of muscle mass in my arms and shoulders over the last 11wks!!! Thats crazy. All that time spent building it. Take a break for 1/6th the amount time put in and it all goes away. Wild anatomy crap... 
So my w/o today was as follows:

Arms:
Straight Barbell Curl - 3x6=80lbs
Alt DB Curl - 2x6=35lbs
Cable Curl - 1x6=65lbs
Tricep Pushdowns - 3x6=100lbs
Lying Tri Extensions - 2x6=75lbs
Tri Kickbacks - 1x6=25lbs
Barbell Wrist Curl - 2x10=65lbs
Reverse BB Curl - 2x10=15lbs

Abs:
Leg lifts - 2 sets
Weight Cable Crunch - 2x20=80lbs

And my nutrition was spot on today... shakes, vitamins, etc... im tired, im out... NITE!


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 7, 2005)

WOW!!! This morning was a fun. Traffic for over an hour just to get to the train to get into the city... by the time I got to the station, and out of the car, I literally could barely stand up. My legs are getting so freakin stiff after not moving around for too long. Any suggestions on getting rid of the pain quicker? I know that I am going to be sore because I was away from the game for 3mnths, but my legs just do not want to cooperate with the recovery without complaining and giving me a lot of soreness.
Anyway, I was a little pressed for time this morning getting up and out of the house, so I couldnt grab a full days worth of food. But I still had a few things at my desk from yesterday (clementine and skim string cheese) so I was okay to just get my protein shake in before I left and get the rest at work. I had my granola and protein when I got in this morning. Had all my vita's, EFA's, etc... I gotta make sure I get that pre-w/o in today again... that really helps with the workouts. And I also need to man up... the pain is there now, but I know it pays off... Im just kickin myself in the ass for letting myself go backwards at all.


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 7, 2005)

I know that pain w/ the legs and manual shift lol. Its also bad when I've killed my arms and I ride my sportbike. oye.

One thing I have learned so far not just what you have said but from others is once you start lifting, don't stop.

J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 7, 2005)

What I have found is that stretching Post-w/o legs  and again in the morning once you get up really helps the pain/stiffness.

J


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 8, 2005)

Im definitely going to have to get back into the morning stretching routine... its been tough. But I have to say, I am very happy with my performance this week. I have made every workout worth the trip and I can definitely feel that my body is happier. I am even sleeping better already and Im only 3 days in!!! I do have to admit though, I need to get back into going to bed early. Cuz right now, the before midnight rule is about 5mins before midnight I decide to climb into bed. That only gives me about 6.5hrs sleep!! Not enough for a growing boy, as my grams always tells me. 
Anyway, on to my workout from yesterday... Well it was shoulders day... and in the past, I have dreaded shoulders day for one reason. It was always seemed to put a lot of stress on my lower back (b/c of my poor form)... but yesterday, I was focused hard on proper form and not giving in to the weakness. I kept the arch in my back to a minimum and really oowered through the shoulder weight. It was an intense workout and I am really anxious for next weeks. So, without further delay, here is my w/o from yesterday:

*Shoulders:*
Shoulder Press (Military Style) - 2x6, 1x5 = 125lbs
DB Shoulder Press (Arnold Style) - 2x6 = 40lbs
DB Side Lateral Raise - 2x6 = 15lbs

*Traps:*
BB Shrugs - 2x6 = 185lbs, 1x6 = 135lbs
Upright rows - 2x6 = 130lbs

Not so bad... my shoulders and arms really took a hit when I cut out my protein intake and workout routine during that 3mnth hiatus... BUT THEY'LL BE BACK, BABY... OH YES!! THEY'LL BE BACK!!!!


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 9, 2005)

Had a good back workout yesterday... but man it was a quick one... I felt like I was in and out in less than 20mins. Its turns out that I was actually there for about 35mins. I did my warm up routine and jumped into it. I didnt want to go too heavy this first time in, so I was careful. Everything was still on point with my food, protein, and vitamin/ supp intake. Numbers all looked good and I feel healthier than before when I wasnt watching my diet.

Here is my workout:

*Back:*
Lat Pulldown - 3x6 = 160lbs
Seated Row - 2x6 = 130lbs
BK Good Mornings - 2x6 = 80lbs
Hyper Extensions - 2x6 = 35lbs


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 10, 2005)

Its Saturday and I am headed to the gym right now. I had to miss yesterday cuz of Christmas concert I was goin to. SHUT UP!!! My little sister is freakin music master!!! 
Anyway, headed there now to get my last weight workout in for the week. Off on Sunday and back at it on Monday... CANT WAIT TO DO LEGS AGAIN!!! Their pain is gone and they are pumped!!! Soon Im gonna begin my midweek sprints that will really drive the size and strength of my legs through the roof! Good times!!!


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 11, 2005)

Alright... I have to say I had an awesome chest workout yesterday at the gym... I mean it was unbelievable. I found my spot on the bar again... I hit my weights hard and with good form. Great execution!!! I was very pleased. Not much to say tonight about it, but my chest feels great! Week 2... commence!!

*Saturdays Chest workout:*
Flat Bench BB - 3x6=165
Incline Bench DB - 3x6=60
Dips - 1x3=45 1x6=(no weight)


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 12, 2005)

*Week 2*

Well, its Week 2!!!! Let the fun begin!!!
Over the weekend, I like to cheat a little bit on my diet and I'll let myself enjoy a slice or 2 of pizza and such. So, this weekend, I was careful not to over endulge too much, but I did reward myself for a good Week 1 with 3 lite beers Friday night and a couple pieces of pizza on Sunday afternoon. Otherwise, I was spot on with my macro's. Got my proteins, my fats, and my carbs all on schedule and with good delivery. 
So, for Week 2, I follow the same weight routine. I change nothing except for the lbs. if there are any adjustments needed. I determine those changes by referring to the #s from last week and recalling or identifying where the weights were easy, or where they were hard. This week, I know that my squat could go up, but I will leave that where it is because I really want to grow in that area of my legs and do it with great form and poise. My calves hurt for the whole week, so I know they are ready for another beatin, and theyll get it. So will my lower my back, my quads, and my hammies. Im gonna murder them today... cuz I know, when they start growing and taking up alot of the nutrition I am feeding them, they are going to really help me get to my goal. LEGS make a man complete in his BBing venture. 
Side note, I see that the gallery is back up for postin pics... as much as I am embarrassed to, I will post the pics tonight and title them Week 1. I really hope that by the time I end this journal, which is slated for Week 24, I will have a lot of results to show... WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, Week 2 is officially underway... I made it through an awesome workout. I felt really good about it. I managed to go up in weight across the board on each exercise. I felt great after my pre-w/o shake. I also managed to notice a familiar feeling with the weight. I was comfortable in my form and executed each move with great strength and power. My only gripe today was the crowd at the gym... guy were all over the place today... and everyone was followin my routine today. or I was following theirs... or whatever... anyway, here are my numbers for the day and be sure to check out my before pics. I just posted them tonight.

*Legs:*
Squat - 3x6=165lbs
Leg Press - 2x6=290lbs
Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 2x6=175lbs
Standing Calf Press - 2x8=165lbs
45* Calf Press - 2x8=200lbs.


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 15, 2005)

*Its okay, Im not even mad...*

So, I havent been able to post for the past two days b/c I have been busy with life and getting ready for the holidays. But even though I was busy, I was able to get to the gym and get incredible workouts in... so, Im not even mad. 
As for my diet and my workouts and my supplementation, I have been doing great!!! I actually find it hard to cheat. I have everything I need setup each day and I take it with me to work. I stop at home after work, get changed and chugg my pre w/o shake. Then, I go to the gym, come home, have my post, and then eat dinner a while later. Its incredible the feeling I have been experiencing during and after my workouts. I am pumped going in and I feel like a million buck when I get home and take the next shake. This is my second time running this routine, but this is the first time I ran with the pre-w/o shakes and it has really improved my performance. I have been considering doing a pre/during workout shake but I have a tempermental stomach when it comes to chugging or even sipping anything besides water when I am doing extraneous activities... but I have heard good things about the benefits from it. 
Before listing my workouts I have to admit that I have not been keeping up with my cardio sessions as planned. Its tough to get up in the morning. So, next week, I have my brother-in-law coming over in the morning to drag me off to the gym. I figure once someone gets me there, I cant say no then. So, Im looking forward to that starting on Monday morning.  
Now, to my workouts for the past two days.... Oh, and I have to move today's w/o to tomorrow, b/c I am headed to a Flyers game... GO FLYERS!!!!  

Tuesday:

*Arms/Abs:*
Straight BB curls - 3x6=85lbs
Alt DB curls - 2x6=35lbs
Cable curls - 2x6=120lbs
Curl bar curls - 1x6=75lbs
French press - 2x6=130lbs
Overhead Tricep Ext - 2x6=75lbs
Kickbacks - 1x8=25lbs
Forearm DB curls - 2x12=15lbs
Reverse Forearm curls - 2x12=30lbs
Leg Lifts - 2x10=0lbs
Cable Crunches - 2x8=80lbs

Wednesday:

*Shoulders/Traps:*
Military Press - 3x6=105lbs
Seated Shoulder DB Press - 2x6=40lbs
Lateral Raises - 2x8=20lbs
Shrug Machine - 2x6=115lbs per handle
Upright Row - 2x6=75lbs

So thats my workouts and the numbers from them. Give me any feedback you got people. Any and all criticism is welcome. Thanks!!!


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh, and I dunno if anyone cares to check it out, but I posted my pics... theyre far from impressive, but at least I'll have a reference in 12wks and then again in 24wks.


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 16, 2005)

Friday at last!!! Man it was a shitty work week!!!
As for the weekend, I will be at the gym tonight and some point tomorrow. I have back tonight and chest tomorrow. I missed last nights workout as I explained I would due to the Flyers game... that they lost!!!!


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 18, 2005)

Damn weekend messed up my entire workout schedule... no time on Friday to get to the gym. Thursday had been a bust. Saturday I helped my boy move into his new place (phatty daddy place!!) I really hope that everything works out this week and I get all of my workouts in. I have seen improvements and look forward to a lot of mass getting put on in the next few weeks... Stay tuned!


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 19, 2005)

As I mentioned, my workout got all messed up from thursday till sunday. But the good news was that I kept up with the nutrition and the supplements. I have eaten well today and will continue to do so as planned. I am working with my girlfriend weekly to identify changes and improvements. Tonight is legs again, but I add in Leg Curls to my workout from weeks 1 & 2. So tomorrow I expect some pain... but hey, its the good pain!!! The rest of Week 3 is setup differently from the first 2 weeks also. I have chest tuesday, back wednesday, shoulders thursday, and arms friday... man, I am beginning to remember now why I love this routine so much. Because it gives me a set schedule that has structure, reason, and results all packed into its cycle. Results have been minimal but good so far, I cant wait till I get to like week 16 and I look back. I just have to make sure I stay focused and disciplined. I'll get there!!!


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 20, 2005)

I am the man... 

No, not really, but i felt like it last night... I finished my workout and had some seriously pumped legs. That shit was intense. The weight is still low and I havent gotten near the numbers I have used in the past, but the form and the power was great!!! I am really starting to feel these muscles enjoy the work... Thanks to all of the viewers... the little support given is still inspiring and helps to keep me motivated.

Heres my numbers from yesterday:

*Legs:*
Squat - 3x6=185lbs
Leg Press - 2x6=340lbs
Leg Curls - 2x6=100lbs
SL Deads - 2x6=185lbs
Seated 45* Calf Press - 2x8=290lbs
Standing Calf Raises - 2x8=285lbs

Tonight as I mentioned is a change up. I move on to Chest. I am really looking forward to it. I cannot wait until my T's fit me snug again in the chest, back, and shoulder area. Shit, I just want them to be snug all over in general, well, except the stomach area... thats shitty. Aight, till later.


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 21, 2005)

Alright... good things, good things... 
Got to the gym around 645pm and busted out a great workout!!!  
The one thing I have to say though, I hate the incline bench and the decline bench at my gym. They are impossible to work with if you are not fit for the bench. The problem is the benches are not adjustable on them. The ones I am talkin about are the Barbell standard incline and decline benches that have a fixed position seat. I like that they are at a perfect 45* angle, but I hate that the barbell rack is so far behind the shoulders. I have to literally roll my shoulders back and then forward in order to set the weight over my chest for my sets. This is true for the decline too... except that for the decline, the barbell is racked above my head but back about 5in. So again, I have to lift the weight awkwardly and rotate my shoulders in order to get it over my chest and press it. I generally stick to Dumb Bells because of this issue, but I enjoy using the barbell from time to time in order to maintain that balance of power distribution. Anyway, enough of the ranting and back to the workouts and such. My diet has been really good. I have a few weak points that I need to work on a little better, but all in all its going well. I am getting all my proteins still and my vitamins and such... My numbers are staying balanced. So all is good. But I still gotta work on that cardio... cuz right now its just not happening the way I would like. As for my weights, they feel good. Im going to start increasing the weight next week to the point where I can barely complete my final reps. I am not far off from that weight now, but I am often working without a spotter, so I dont get in that last rep if I begin to fail... I push it hard still, but when that weight is over you and no one is spottin ya, it can get a little hairy to think about rep'ing it down again. Anyway... keep rootin for me, thanks!!!  
*
Chest:*
Incline BB Bench Press - 3x6=155lbs
DB Flat Bench Press - 2x6=65lbs
Decline BB Benc Press - 1x8=135lbs

*Abs:*
Cable Rope Crunches - 3x12=110lbs
Incline Crunches - 1x25=0lbs


----------



## Pizzer (Dec 28, 2005)

Its a little disappointing not having an active audience, so I havent been participating in my own thread too much, but I am also using this as my own journal record. So, here are my workouts since my last post...

Wednesday

*Back:*
BB Rows - 3x6=115
V Bar Rows - 2x6=150
Pull Ups - 2x10
Seated Cable Row - 1x6=140

*Traps:*
BB Shrugs - 2x8=185
Dead Lifts - 2x6=185

Friday

*Shoulders:*
Seated DB Press - 3x6=45
Standing Side Lateral DB Raises - 2x6=25

*Triceps:*
Curl Bar Extensions - 3x6=75
Cable Push Down - 2x6=110
One arm DB OH Press - 1x6=30

*Biceps:*
BB Curls - 3x6=95
Hammer Curls - 2x6=45
Curl bar - 2x6=75

*Abs:*
Cable Rope Crunches - 2x12=100
Flat Crunches - 2x25

Monday

*Legs:*
Squat - 3x6=200
Leg Press - 2x6=400lbs
Stiff Leg Deadlifts - 2x6=185lbs
Standing Calf Press - 2x8=310lbs
45* Calf Press - 2x8=400lbs

Tuesday

*Chest:*
Incline BB Bench Press - 3x6=155
DB Flat Bench Press - 2x6=70
DB Bench Press - 2x8=55

*Triceps:*
French Press - 2x6=75
Cable Push Downs - 2x6=110

*Abs:*
Cable Rope Crunches - 3x12=110


Thats everything. Note last week I had to skip Thursday due to last minute shopping for Xmas. But i made up for everything and I am still goin strong. I got back and bi's tonight followed by Shoulders and traps tomorrow. I am taking Friday off to rest and I will probably run Saturday before celebrating the NYE 2005!!!!... Happy Holidays!


----------



## Pizzer (Jan 30, 2006)

I found it was difficult for my schedule the past few weeks to keep up with this journal entry thing... however, I have not strayed at all from my workouts or diet. I am still a little weak on the cardio routine. I just really do not enjoy running. However, I am beginning a kick-boxing class this week that will really help with my training. I am going to be going 2 days a week for now, mixing up cardio training sessions with the boxers themselves and sparring classes. This is gonna really help me with my flexibility, agility, and overall endurance. Hopefully, by Spring, I will find a decent indoor or outdoor soccer club and I can add that to my list of things to do. So, here's to everyone still working hard and keeping with their journals. I will try to update this more frequently from now on... Cheers!


----------

